# Scents & Pijjies



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Folks -- Season's greetings to all, and best wishes for a healthy and prosperous 2009. Equally important, I wish continued health and happiness for each and every pij ...

Question about pijjies and scents. I know that pigeons have sensitive respiratory systems, which is why one has to be careful about cleaning products and other things in the house. I was wondering if the same is true for natural oils that are used for aromatherapy or to provide scents around the house. What about natural scents, like those from natural pine oils or lavender? Just curious about folks' thoughts on this. I tend to be overly-careful, so I try to be extra careful about exposing my pijjies to scents other than fresh air from outside. Thanks.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Derrick

I'd avoid exposure to any oils which may be heated in a pot or whatever to give off an aroma.

Some folks see no harm in some of the 'essential oils' if not burned, but personally I avoid anything 'unusual' around pigeons just to be safe.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Derrick

I absolutely agree with John 100 percent, and appreciate you asking.

I hope you and Pete and George have a happy New Year!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks John and Treesa -- All the best in 2009 to both of you. I have a sensitive nose for smells, and assume the pijjies' sense of smell is more keen than mine, so I am careful about exposing them to scents. John, I'm with you -- better safe than sorry. Take care ...


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Dangerous to birds:

-Chemical cleaning products
-Febreeze (says so on the package)
-Teflon (_anything_ with a "non-stick" surface, including the little hot plate on your coffee maker!)
-Candles
-Air fresheners, room deodorizers, sprays, etc
-Perfume (hooray for stinkiness)

If you've got birds living indoors, any kinds of birds, these things can be hazardous and even deadly. 

So I spray Friedman with Febreeze liberally on a daily basis. _*Just kidding!!!*_ 

Sorry. I couldn't resist. hehehehe
Anyway, there are many parrot websites out there which list all the indoor hazards to birds. These are just a few.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here ya go:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/plants-foods-that-are-toxic-poison-to-pigeons-5047.html

fp




karijo said:


> Dangerous to birds:
> 
> -Chemical cleaning products
> -Febreeze (says so on the package)
> ...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'm extremely careful in the house, using no petroleum based cleaning products at all, nor those with ammonia or bleach in any areas where the birds could inhale the fumes. I don't burn scented candles or use air fresheners. The most I use is a small pan of water with a bit of cinnamon, apple and clove in it simmering if I want to have a household scent. And it is far from the birds when I do it.

I do use 10% bleach to disinfect the loft from time to time and also for their dishes and water dispensers. I make sure it is well ventilated when I use it, or in case of the loft that the birds are all out in the aviary until it is rinsed and dried. It has seemed to be safe for the birds.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Pine-based cleaners such as Pine Sol are very bad to breathe in. I haven't used them in at least ten years since I found out. Just try breathing it yourself when you're cleaning, ugh! On the other hand, I have heard dried lavender has a calming effect on animals, especially birds.


----------



## 中国小黑鸽 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks best wishes for you


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

This is really interesting! I always avoid 'chemical' smells anyway, especially shop-bought perfume, but I do use a beeswax-based product every other day to clean the furniture, including in the room where the pigeons are kept. Should I stop doing this?
The accessories in the pigeons' cages and landing pads are either washed with natural soap (and dried before replacing) or rubbed with a little olive oil.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

This is an interesting thread. I have also heard that lavender can be calming for animals, but as I said above, I'm a "better safe than sorry" type, so the closest my birds get to lavender is the dishwasher soap that I use downstairs in the house (the birds are upstairs). Running the dishwasher with the soap emits a nice lavender aroma downstairs, but the aroma doesn't really make it upstairs.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I used the lavender, dried, for my parrot sometimes. I would hang it outside the cage where she couldn't nibble on it. It was recommended to me by a bird rescue.  Sometimes it seemed to help.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Are you trying to over-come the odor of their poops? If so, then I suggest just keep on cleaning and spray bleach after you clean...I don't think the odor will go away, unless you have a bigger vents for the air to go in and out...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Greetings to you Derrick my friend! Thank you for bringing this topic up. This thread is quite informative and a topic many of us seem to overlook.It has been discussed before and there are so many things to consider when pigeon proofing your place, especially if you keep one or two pijjies indoors as pets.Mine are kept in a coop/aviary set up, but most here probably know we bring our 8 spoiled ones indoors during the hardest part of winter. The upstairs set up is due for a cleaning and vacuum, and it is something that is always good to know or get reinforced.

Happy New year to you, Heather and your babies, George and Pete.Hope to see you next time you stop by Omaha.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Pegasus said:


> Are you trying to over-come the odor of their poops? If so, then I suggest just keep on cleaning and spray bleach after you clean...I don't think the odor will go away, unless you have a bigger vents for the air to go in and out...


No, not in my case. It's only two of them indoors, and as the trays are cleaned twice a day, plus any presents they deposit on floor or other surfaces, there's never any poop smell. But the furniture needs to be dusted and maintained, and the beeswax/olive oil provides extra waterproofing protection against poop stains. I just really like the sell of beeswax on the furniture, and I hope it is not detrimental to the pigeons.


----------

